# Do you grease the sec where it enters meter and main breaker?



## Paelectrican (Mar 2, 2009)

Do you grease the sec where it enters meter and main breaker? If so what kind do you recommend?


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Yeah, I do. I use Crisco, with butter flavoring.


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

If its AL I will use nolox. Copper I do not.


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

:laughing:


MDShunk said:


> Yeah, I do. I use Crisco, with butter flavoring.


----------



## John (Jan 22, 2007)

Above the 49th parallel...bear grease works wonders.


----------



## stars13bars2 (Jun 1, 2009)

If you are out of grease a little fromunda cheese works just as good.


----------



## danickstr (Mar 21, 2010)

the red stuff you see on the old installs is just plain old grease. I keep a small container of grease I refill from an open grease gun cartridge I keep in the garage. Lots cheaper than noalox. I guess it would disintegrate latex, but I haven't had that create an electrical problem yet.


----------



## Bob Badger (Apr 19, 2009)

danickstr said:


> the red stuff you see on the old installs is just plain old grease. I keep a small container of grease I refill from an open grease gun cartridge I keep in the garage. Lots cheaper than noalox. I guess it would disintegrate latex, but I haven't had that create an electrical problem yet.


Why the hell are you putting red grease on electrcial connections? :blink:



> 110.14 Electrical Connections. Because of different characteristics of dissimilar metals, devices such as pressure terminal or pressure splicing connectors and soldering lugs shall be identified for the material of the conductor and shall be properly installed and used. Conductors of dissimilar metals shall not be intermixed in a terminal or splicing connector where physical contact occurs between dissimilar conductors (such as copper and aluminum, copper and copper-clad aluminum, or aluminum and copper-clad aluminum), unless the device is identified for the purpose and conditions of use. *Materials such as solder, fluxes, inhibitors, and compounds, where employed, shall be suitable for the use and shall be of a type that will not adversely affect the conductors, installation, or equipment*


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

Battery terminal grease is often red.


----------



## Innovative (Jan 26, 2010)

danickstr said:


> the red stuff you see on the old installs is just plain old grease. I keep a small container of grease I refill from an open grease gun cartridge I keep in the garage. Lots cheaper than noalox. I guess it would disintegrate latex, but I haven't had that create an electrical problem yet.


Code Violation .......lets use a combustible material on an electrical connection..... WTF.......
"The red stuff you see on old installs is just plain old grease" really....... the 3M brand of Nolox is red and it is not grease..........


----------



## Bob Badger (Apr 19, 2009)

drsparky said:


> Battery terminal grease is often red.


Cranberry sauce is often red but he is not using that either.:no:


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

drsparky said:


> Battery terminal grease is often red.


Battery grease is NO-OX-ID-A a THICK BROWN GOOP; the red inhibitor is not grease.

Mobil manufactures red grease for use on electrical connections this is used on the blades (sparingly) of bolted pressure switches and the stabs of draw our CB's


----------



## danickstr (Mar 21, 2010)

Well I knew trouble would be brewing when I said red. Old grease is not actually red, but a dried blood color. Sorry for confusion.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

What is the problem here.. just put Scotchcote on it


----------



## danickstr (Mar 21, 2010)

Good old Kote - Acetone and MEK - VOC's that build strong bodies.


----------

